# RPB75, Black Piranha



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Just checking in on you guys, what did ya think of the dragons?

If you have any questions, etc..I am here for you.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Havn't got it yet.







I hope its ok, the weathers kinda cold around here, do you have a tracking number or any way to find out what happened?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You should have had it by noon today...Pennsylvania, correct?...


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

PA correct. There was nobody home at that time, would they have left it at the door? or did it require a sig?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

They would not have left it, call the post office in the morning....they may have it, but they should have left you a notice that they attempted to deliver it...


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Got him today







he looks great, the idiot post office people taped the breathing holes in the box (DUUUUUHHHH). Im glad he survived, plus a day late than when it said in the express stamp, (you should ask for a refund on the shipping charge) I bought him a powersun uva/uvb heat bulb. Were you giving him water by from a bowl or were you misting him? btw I will post some pics by the weekend.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have been having words with the United States Postal Service all day......thanks for letting me know he arrived well.....

I keep a clean bowl of water in with them at all times, and change it daily...
ENJOY!!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I finally heard from our other winner in PM....



> I went and picked up my lizard from the post office today! EXCELLENT quality and thank you VERY much! I have it in a 20 long tank with a decent sied footprint for it's size. Do you happen to know the sex? I also wanted to know if I can recommend you to anybody that I run across looking for any of the reptile you breed? I will also put up a post here (with some pictures if I can get my camera working) if that is alright. Once again, Thank You Very much for my beardy!
> 
> -Weston-


I was begining to wonder...









Make sure you guys thank Xenon too, its his site that made it possible for you to win the Beardeds!


----------

